# Soilmaster Select



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

I have to move my 90 gallon in a few weeks and I was going to take this opportunity to replace my flourite. I was going to just get new flourite but then someone recommended Soilmaster Select instead. I haven't been able to find out much about it though. I do like the charcoal color and it seems like it's a lighter weight and smoother substrate, which my clown loaches would probably appreciate! And the cost difference - wow!!! 

I would like to hear about any experiences with this stuff please. And any do's or don'ts.

Thanks!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have it in my 55. Its pretty nice, but be sure to rinse rinse rinse... the bag I got was really dusty. Plant wise, well I'm still a baby at that so someone else could probably answer better than me


----------

